# are reptile caves aquariam safe



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

are reptile caves aquariam safe


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

some but not all , some reptile ornaments are treated with an antibacterial agent ... always check first, read tags micro print


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

ok so if it is treated with any thing it isent


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

if its treated it is NOT safe


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

ok thanks
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I use the Exo Terra brand ones and have had no issues what so ever. Didn't say anything on the tag about being treated, but I boiled them for a few minutes before adding them to any tanks. They make a nice natural rock look and my fish like them alot. IPU used to carry them, not sure if they have them now. King ed's also has them.
These are the ones I use: Exo Terra : Reptile Cave / Natural Hiding Place

few shots of mine:


















My pleco is on it all the time and has been fine too


----------

